# Jakiego Gentoo uzywasz? Stabilnego czy testowego?

## rane

Dla losu kilku naszych sztandarowych projektow wazna okazala sie informacja na temat tego jak duza jest ilosciowa przewaga systemow ze stabilnym Gentoo (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS w make.conf bez zadnych znaczkow ~) nad niestabilnymi (~x86, ~amd64 i tak dalej).

Dlatego chcialby prosic Was o zaglosowanie w powyzszej sondzie i podanie tej informacji.

Z góry dziekuje i pozdrawiam,

Lukasz

  Edit by Poe

Zmienilem z 'niestabilne' na 'testowe' zeby nie bylo nieporozumien, flamów itp.Last edited by rane on Thu Feb 09, 2006 11:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ilny

Uzywam z powodzeniem ~x86, wiekszych problemow nie napotkalem po mimo ze jest "niestabilne"   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## cheester

u mnie tak samo jak u przedmówcy  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

Heh... wczoraj dodalem ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" do make.conf. Teraz leci mega_updejt. Jeszcze jakies 500 pakietow do przekompilowania  :Smile:  Na razie nie skompilowaly sie 3, ale to raczej wina czego innego, wiec pozniej z tym powalcze. Zaciekawilo mnie to, ze tak duzo osob korzysta z tego, wiec tez postanowilem wyprobowac. Mam nadzieje, ze predko z tego nie zrezygnuje  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Uzywam z powodzeniem ~x86, wiekszych problemow nie napotkalem po mimo ze jest "niestabilne"   

 bo nie jest.

rane - siejesz dezinformacje. Twoja ankieta to 'stabilna' kontra 'testowa', a nie 'niestabilna'... :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja zaznaczyłem "stabilne" - nie mam czasu się bawić w razie problemów z wersjami testowymi. Choć mam kilka pakietów ~x86, jednak są to pakiety z dużych i szanowanych "stajni" jak KDE, czy Firefox, gdzie jest spora pewność co do jego poprawnego działania.  :Smile: 

----------

## Xax

~86 od zawsze, problemow (powazniejszych) brak.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Używam prawie tylko stabilnych wersji bo mam:

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86

net-im/skype ~x86

sys-apps/dbus ~x86

dev-python/pyrex ~x86

x11-plugins/kdocker ~x86

sys-apps/portage ~x86

dev-python/pycrypto ~x86
```

----------

## Bako

kiedys x86, ale package.keywords sie za bardzo rozroslo i nie bylo sensu tego dalej ciagnac  :Wink: 

----------

## shadoww

Jak każdy trzymający fason Gentoo ricer, ~x86 :].

----------

## Poe

od zawsze ~x86 a w przyszlosci ~amd64 i inne z 'wężykiem'  :Smile: 

----------

## Azzazel

Od dłuższego czasu używam ~x86, poważniejszych problemów nie stwierdzono   :Smile: 

----------

## KeyBi

Głos na gałąź testową. Choć w make.conf tkwi "x86" to jednak 3/4 pakietów ma odpowiedni wpis w package.keywords  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

testowa ~x86

----------

## cla

U mnie tak samo: kazdy pakiet w sable, jednak w package.keywords czesc odmaskowana

----------

## 13Homer

A ja stabilna - znowu "odwrotnie" niż większość. Pracuję na tym sprzęcie, więc wolałbym nie mieć "niespodzianek" (tych miłych też nie - przewidywalność jest bardzo ważna :). Ale oczywiście sporo pakietów mam w wersji ~x86 (np. ati-drivers).

Może się kiedyś odważę na zmianę (przeraża mnie update kilkudziesięciu (kilkuset?) pakietów i pobieranie tego z sieci.

----------

## _troll_

 *claudiush wrote:*   

> U mnie tak samo: kazdy pakiet w sable, jednak w package.keywords czesc odmaskowana

 do odmaskowywania pakietow to chyba sluzy plik package.unmask, package.keywords pozwala natomiast korzystac z testowej galezi dla wybranych (zadanych) pakietow.

PS. Puryzm jezykowy ponad wszystko :]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kknm_fixxxer

Ja, podobnie jak większość, korzystam z ~x86. Może kiedyś przerzucę się na ~amd64, lecz póki co trochę mi szkoda ładnie działającego systemu dla tych 20%-30% wydajności. ;)

Większych problemów również nie miałem. No, może poza niedawną hecą z bashem 3.x -- gdyby nie Windows, miałbym poważny kłopot, ponieważ nie miałem żadnego LiveCD zdolnego obsłużyć Neostradę...

----------

## shadoww

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> package.keywords pozwala natomiast korzystac z testowej galezi dla wybranych (zadanych) pakietow.
> 
> 

 

Czyli w gruncie rzeczy służy do odmaskowania wersji tych pakietów, które znajdują się w testowej gałęzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

~x86 jest stabilne   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Insenic

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> ~x86 jest stabilne  :!:  :twisted:

 

Pod tym to i ja się podpisuję ;)

----------

## wuja

 *Insenic wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   ~x86 jest stabilne    
> 
> Pod ty to i ja się podpisuję 

 

+1

----------

## Kajan

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Insenic wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   ~x86 jest stabilne    
> 
> Pod ty to i ja się podpisuję  
> 
> +1

 

1++  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> 1++ 
> 
> 

 

i+=1  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Biorac pod uwage rozmiar package.keywords to ~amd64

----------

## lazy_bum

x86 i wybrane (edit: w sumie całkiem sporo tych wybranych...) ~x86 w package.keywords

(za leniwy jestem na ~x86 ;-)

----------

## ANTAL

Na razie stabilna (Gentoo 2005.1) kernel-2.6.15gentto-r1 ... Jak wybrnę ze zwyklych kłopotów beginnera przeskakuję na "~86". Mam nadzieję, że nie przechwalona... Na razie w .keywors mam tylko paczki dotyczące enlightenment-0.17(cholerny evas-9999 nadal sypie sie z błędem, a do sf.net dopchać się to jest cud nad cudami...)

----------

## OBenY

oczywiscie ~amd64 + jeszcze pare pakietow -*, ogolnie bleeding edge system  :Razz: 

Duza czesc ebuildow spoza oficjalnego portage...

----------

## PRZEMO

Od zawsze ~x86   :Cool: 

----------

## 6D7474

czyste ~amd64, gcc-4.0.2   :Cool: 

----------

## qoob

Od około roku używam ~x86 i nigdy większych kłopotów nie miałem. Dopiero niedawno doszło -* do całej gałęzi xorg-x11-7.0 i tu pojawiły się już problemy. Jednak można sobie z nimi dość łatwo poradzić i przy okazji mieć, że tak powiem, motywację do pogrzebania w ebuildach.   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Grzesiek

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Od zawsze x86 poza kilkoma pakietami. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Nigredo

Od samego początku (czyli prawie roku) ~x86. 

Od paru tygodni: GCC-4.0.2, Xorg-7.0 i żadnych problemów.

----------

## tboloo

Na razie x86 + package.keywords.

Jak juz mi wszystko zagra tak jak chce to backup i proby z ~x86.

----------

## rampage7

 *Bako wrote:*   

> kiedys x86, ale package.keywords sie za bardzo rozroslo i nie bylo sensu tego dalej ciagnac 

 

Gdy u mnie w package.keywords, jeszcze na starym x86 zrobiło się coś co juz śmiało burdelem nazwać można było.... kupiłem Athlona64 - wtedy też postawiłem nowe Gentoo ale już z gałęzi niestabilnej ~amd64  :Very Happy: 

Co do obawiajacych się przesiadki - o ile pogodzicie się z oglądaniem WMV z mplayer-bin a oczojebnych flashów tylko z poziomu z 32-bitowej przeglądarki to innych problemów w zasadzie brak  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

amd64 i kilka programów na ~amd64

----------

## arach

~x86 i pare paczek -* (e17)

----------

## vanbastek

W /etc/make.conf mam x86. /etc/portage/package.keywords nie jest przesadnie obszerne, więc raczej opcja stabilna  :Smile: 

----------

## Ravak

~x86 plus nitro plus modularny, problemow zadnych raczej

----------

## no4b

~amd64 + qt, xorg, glibc od naxty'ego oraz mplayer-cvs i kadu-svn (akurat kadu bez ebuilda) bezproblemowo.

----------

## le_mon

Większość z ~amd64.

Nie jestem miłośnikiem sportów ekstremalnych   :Smile:  więc gcc, glibc i kilka innych zostało z amd64.

----------

## rasheed

System na ~x86, natomiast glibc, gcc i parenaście innych pakietów na -* 

Gentoo ricers, the way we tweak  :Wink: 

BTW:

 *Quote:*   

> Co masz zrobić dziś, zrób pojutrze, bo dwa dni zajmie Ci kompilowanie potrzebnych pakietów.

 

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## taopai

x86 i tylko kilka mniejszych aplikacji ~x86

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## qermit

Ja jak większość prawdziwych polaków siedzę na ~ (a czasami nawet na M)

----------

